

Searching Email Addresses on Facebook will show User Profiles - radagaisus
http://code.enginezombie.com/post/29726585968/searching-email-addresses-on-facebook-even-for

======
evoxed
It used to be the default way of finding your friends, before they introduced
the whole 'give us your email account info to login and get all your contacts'
feature. I use it all the time as well to check people from craigslist or
other coldcalls. In fact, it's just about the only thing I still have an FB
login for.

With all the discussions about privacy in the last couple years I am a little
surprised at how many common sense approaches people seem to overlook or at
least not implement. i.e. always have an email address for business, one
personal/social (maybe these are separate), etc. and use them accordingly. The
rest is up to you as far as how much access you allow to your profile, how
willing you are to give up your real name to the service, and similar
problems. Seems to me people have much more to fear from big data than someone
who already has your email address being able to see your name and public
profile pic.

------
cdcarter
This has always been a feature. It's useful when you want to find a friend
with a common name that you know personally. This seems like it'd only be
problematic if you linked your account to a professional email address...

------
Dystopian
I've known this for a couple of years...

Thought everyone else did too. - I use it when sifting through job
applications.

~~~
koopajah
So happy to have created an email address just for facebook. Do you really
base your decision on facebook profile page?

------
vectorpush
Account Settings > How You Connect > Who can look you up using the email
address or phone number you provided?

~~~
koopajah
What I'm wondering is, is this parameter new? I check privacy setting at least
once a month and I really can't remember seeing this one which was set at
"everyone". I NEVER set a parameter to "everyone"

------
aslewofmice
Hasn't Facebook always done this? I've always done this to vet people I deal
with through Craigslist...

------
chris_wot
Wow! Fairly large privacy fail. But then, Facebook is itself a fairly large
privacy fail.

------
MrKurtHaeusler
Hold on, people can see if you have a profile or not, but it is not like they
can see any of the information you have marked as not-public or friends only.

I don't see how this is a privacy issue. People can just google a name and get
straight to someones _public_ profile as well.

------
avsaro
Something like that happens on Quora to. When you enter email adress and not
password on login screen, profile image and name of the user which is
registered with that email adress are appear.

